
ImagePickerController with live filters - frankdenbow
https://github.com/gobackspaces/DLCImagePickerController#readme
======
tejaswiy
I was trying to build my own for an app I'm building and all I can say is it's
pretty hard. Thanks for this!

~~~
jyothepro
thanks for this

------
cmicali
Seems to be crashing when clicking 'show picker' on my iPhone 4... does it
work on 4S only?

~~~
jawngee
GPUImage can't work with full resolution images on an iPhone 4, only iPhone
4s, iPad Retina.

Texture size limitation.

* One possible explanation.

~~~
zmitri
Nah it works, his issue was because I used xibs. To be fair, the front camera
is buggy because of this sometimes though.

------
truebecomefalse
This looks great. Thanks for sharing! Backspaces is a cool concept as well.

~~~
alexobenauer
I'd be interested to learn more about Backspaces, but didn't get much from its
website.

~~~
SandersAK
hey there, co-founder at backspac.es here. happy to answer any questions you
have!

~~~
thedangler
can you load images in as well, or does it always have to be from taking a pic
from the camera?

~~~
SandersAK
woops, didn't see the reply button for some reason, but yes you can, see this
screencast:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWTMEbrqWk&feature=plcp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWTMEbrqWk&feature=plcp)

